# AFX Rear Tire Size



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok guys. I know somebody knows this and I'm sure it's been posted here somewhere. What's the 'stock' tire size on the rears of an AFX? Need to know the 'total' diameter of the mounted tires. And, are they the same diameter as the new AW Xtraction tires? Building a drag car, wanna go as tall as I can, but don't wanna go too tall. And, don't have the original wheels or tires to know the 'original' size.
Thanks! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok I measured 4 cars, All original AFX, keep in mind these tires are somewhat hard due to age but they are .448 - .450, that is pretty consistent through 4 cars. Sorry I cant tell you the size of the new AW cars as I dont have any complete AW, cars, I just mainly bought bodies as I was not impressed with the chassis.

Boosted


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks, Boosted. That helps a lot.
Ron :dude:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Ron, I just saw this post and went and measured 4 brand new X-Tractions. Three measured out at .460 and one came in at .465.


----------

